# Probleme avec Clavier usb MAC pour changer de fenetre



## behu (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu beau chercher sur le net je n'ai pas reussi a trouver de probleme similaire (soit je suis pas chanceux soit ca se resoud tres bien).

J'ai acheté un Mac mini neuf (type code 2duo 1.83 GHz) et un clavier Mac type (l'image n'est pas de moi):






Tout marche a peu pres bien sauf les raccourcis!
Par exemple, si je veux changer de fenetre dans la meme application (COM+<) ca ne fait rien, et a droite le point du clavier numérique sort une virgul. Par contre changer d'application (COM+TAB) c'est bon.
J'ai évidement essayer de changer les options de langue fr-numérique ou fr mais rien n'y fait!

Pourtant ca doit être un problème logiciel.
Avez vous une idée pour regler ce probleme??


----------

